# New Budo Taijutsu Book!



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 2, 2007)

I thought some of you might find
this interesting.

http://www.yeodojo.net/book.asp


----------



## newtothe dark (Oct 3, 2007)

Great thanks Brian I just ordered it. The only place I was able to order it was http://www.crowoodpress.co.uk/2007/book_details.asp?ISBN=978+1+86126+938+6

Hope that helps.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 4, 2007)

You know what is really funny is that I have met Simon.  He was at a Tai Kai that I attended with Sensei.  He and a good friend of mine are friends and have had some good times training in Japan.  I just realized this now. :erg:  My impressions of Simon were very good so I think this book might be a really good one.


----------



## chrisa (Oct 14, 2007)

have any of you guys read this book yet and I was going to ask what books on taijutsu and ninjutsu in general would you guys recommend for a newbie to read?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 14, 2007)

chrisa said:


> have any of you guys read this book yet and I was going to ask what books on taijutsu and ninjutsu in general would you guys recommend for a newbie to read?


 
I have not read Simon's book yet.

As for recommending books the last three by Sensei are fantastic.

The Way of the Ninja: Secret Techniques

Advanced Stick Fighting

Japanese Sword Fighting: Secrets of the Samurai

The above are definately the ones I would recommend.


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 14, 2007)

Which book (or books) would you suggest for someone interested in learning about, not so much learning BBT?  Mayb e something with some techniques, some history?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 14, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> Which book (or books) would you suggest for someone interested in learning about, not so much learning BBT? Mayb e something with some techniques, some history?


 

The above three have some techniques and also opinion and philosophy from Sensei.  So they clearly would be the best three all around books to take a general overview in my opinion.

The best book for just technique (which would be hard to learn without an instructor) would be Sensei's book titled: *Stick Fighting*.


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 14, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> The above three have some techniques and also opinion and philosophy from Sensei.  So they clearly would be the best three all around books to take a general overview in my opinion.
> 
> The best book for just technique (which would be hard to learn without an instructor) would be Sensei's book titled: *Stick Fighting*.


I'm not after trying to learn taijutsu from books (though your cornerstone lunging book has some neat ideas in it; expect -- or dread -- an email or private message on that from me soon...), but I've been fascinated by all of the ninjutsu related arts for years.  

Thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 14, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> I'm not after trying to learn taijutsu from books (though your cornerstone lunging book has some neat ideas in it; expect -- or dread -- an email or private message on that from me soon...), but I've been fascinated by all of the ninjutsu related arts for years.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendations.


 
Hey jks9199 the first three books I recommended are the last three that Sensei has published and they have not only alot of information but are by far his best works. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  There is a book currently being worked on by Doug Wilson as a translator for Hatsumi Sensei that is supposed to be the ultimate book with all of the kata's in it.  Only time will tell if it ends up being the best but I do have alot of faith in Doug's ability to translate as he worked quite a bit on the last three. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and I love emails, pm's, etc.


----------

